# Finish for hollow core door, used as desk



## spanky12493 (Feb 23, 2013)

I got a free birch hollow door from craigslist which I plan to use as a cheap desk top. I am curious about how I should finish this. Obviously since it will be a desk it needs to durable. I also like the wood grain so I didn't want to paint it. I only have experience with oils, but I was thinking a poly would be more appropriate for a desktop, but I have been told it is rubbery and not good for desks. 

Any suggestions on how to finish the door/desk? 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## ricko (Feb 17, 2013)

stain it the col you want , and top off urathane , semi gloss or gloss to your own desire.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

spanky12493 said:


> I got a free birch hollow door from craigslist which I plan to use as a cheap desk top. I am curious about how I should finish this. Obviously since it will be a desk it needs to durable. I also like the wood grain so I didn't want to paint it. I only have experience with oils, but I was thinking a poly would be more appropriate for a desktop, but I have been told it is rubbery and not good for desks.
> 
> Any suggestions on how to finish the door/desk?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


 I think you would be happy with an oil based polyurethane. It's easy to acquire and would provide a very hard durable surface. There are harder finishes but are harder to find and a lot more expensive.


----------



## spanky12493 (Feb 23, 2013)

I have read that oil based polyurethanes release an odor for a long period of time. Other then price or color is there a reason to use oil based over water based?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

spanky12493 said:


> I have read that oil based polyurethanes release an odor for a long period of time. Other then price or color is there a reason to use oil based over water based?


 Any solvent coating is going to release odors. On something like a desk top where air can get to it, it wouldn't be but just a couple of days. The oil based poly is more durable than the water based but I like it better because it normally just takes two coats to finish with it. The water based poly is so thin it takes many more coats to build the same finish. Also unless you put down a coat of sealcoat (shellac) it will raise the grain and make a lot of work to get the finish smooth.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I would use a waterbase polyurethane. There are many that are suitable for flooring. You could apply all the finish in a day. As for the sanding it's minimal. Oil base can smell for a week or longer. WB has no real odor, and is an easier cleanup. It dries faster and less likely to collect dust while briefly wet.













 







.


----------



## ricko (Feb 17, 2013)

I agree with cabinet man !!!


----------



## spanky12493 (Feb 23, 2013)

I am thinking about using satin polycrylic then, I like the bare color of the birch wood veneer and am going for something similar to this 










Thanks for the advice

Edit: Also will a half pint be enough to do the job? the can says 30ft square coverage, which it less then the 30"x8' door, but I dont know if that is just for one coat or not.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

spanky12493 said:


> I am thinking about using satin polycrylic then, I like the bare color of the birch wood veneer and am going for something similar to this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would depend on how you are applying it. WB finishes work much better when sprayed in thin layers. If you are shopping at HD for the finish get Parks Pro Finisher instead...it's a much better product.









 







.


----------



## spanky12493 (Feb 23, 2013)

cabinetman said:


> It would depend on how you are applying it. WB finishes work much better when sprayed in thin layers. If you are shopping at HD for the finish get Parks Pro Finisher instead...it's a much better product.
> .



Unfortunately I don't have the means to spray, So i will applying with a brush, would parks pro still be recommended? Also I am assuming this is the product? http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-202521762/h_d2/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&keyword=parks+pro&storeId=10051#.USlxKjCG2cI


----------

